# Highway Delight First Grow



## Dane G (Mar 25, 2020)

How am I doing? I planted her on 12/21 and switched to 12/12 on 2/8


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 25, 2020)

Looks good!


----------



## umbra (Mar 25, 2020)

I agree


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 25, 2020)

Keep doin it!!!


----------



## Dane G (Mar 26, 2020)

2RedEyes said:


> Keep doin it!!!


Oh dont you worry about that....    I got (2) Crystals germinating for my outdoor grow.


----------

